# Dead Or Alive Movie Review(no spoilers)



## s0id3 (Jun 29, 2007)

Watched Dead or Alive the Movie.

So I just finished watching Dead or Alive the Movie.
Now when watching one of these films, you gotta keep in mind that
1. DOA is over the top
2. lots of video game movies are cheesy
3. it's like a B film so...
4. wasn't made by Americans
Okay now here's a pic of the movie poster, then the one below is a pic of the latest game title.




I read some reviews on this before 'acquiring' a 'free preview' version of this film.
    And many reviewers stated that the story sucked and nothing made sense.
Upon finishing the film, I thought it's an average action flick story, but to me it all made sense and was put together alright.
    Corey Yuen, the director did a good job on the fight scenes, since that guy's a martial artist and has done fight choreography for many films. He also graduated from the same opera academy as Jackie Chan.
    As for casting, there were some good ones and some really horrible ones. The actor/actresses they choose for Tina the wrestler chick was pretty good, as well as Bass her father. Zack looked like the character as well. Gen Fu the old dude was spot on. Then the really bad ones her like Kasumi, they coulda tried to at least get the right hair color, and didnt have the body for the role. Hayabusa looked lame, and Helena iono just didnt quite match. For certain characters like Ayane and Christie who has unnatural hair color it'll always look funny. Ayane had the purple hair and obviously looked funny, but I suppose it works, and the actress for Christie has like platinum blond hair so it worked as well. But for what some of the characters lacked in how they looked compared to the game character they made up for in costume design. The costumes were pretty true to the game. So at least to me, if they didn't quite look like the character the costume made up for it.
    Acting wise some were okay and some were bad, Devon Aoki was probably the worste actress of the bunch, not in acting movement but in the lines. But then again given the script all of the actors have to work with, sometimes it's hard to make it believable.
I think even if I purchased this dvd I don't think it would of been a total waste. Once you set aside some of the fact that it's a video game movie, it's pretty good. There was not a single part in the movie where I was bored. It's action packed has funny moments and I just thought it was fun to watch. I'd actually recommend this movie if there's nothing else to watch, just don't take it too seriously.
I never really played much Dead or Alive but watching the movie sure brings the DOA world to life, in my opinion it was believable and didn't feel outta place/ stupid like such movies as Street Fighter, and the Charlie Angels movies. On top of that when you compare fight scenes from like mortal combat or street fighter, the things they lack are different fighting styles. And in this you can see each fighter's individual style.
All in all I'd say a 3 maybe 3 and half stars out of 5.
And Holly Valance, the chick who plays Christie is fucking hot as hell.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jun 29, 2007)

A review worthy of a pizza.

I found it............enjoyable to watch, but i certainly wouldnt think of watching again.

And yes, Holly Valance is hawtness, there was this awesome period in australia where there was at least 5 minutes a day of her halfnaked on telly one way or the other.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 29, 2007)

lol, they had healthbars

The movie was alot of fun.


----------



## Freiza (Jun 29, 2007)

When did the movie come out? Ive never seen it..
but now that ive seen the cover...with so many fine girls...

Also this is the wrong section.


----------



## Pein (Jun 29, 2007)

it came out two weeks ago with an opening of 250,000
i got it off the interwebz hilariously bad movie


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 29, 2007)

Movie was crap but Hayabusa scene was awesome. I saw it a year ago.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jun 29, 2007)

hers my review


the *WORST *movie *EVER*


----------



## gabha (Jun 29, 2007)

uncanny_sama said:


> hers my review
> 
> 
> the *WORST *movie *EVER*



Seconded          .


----------



## s0id3 (Jun 29, 2007)

It came out like a year ago everywhere else, but only just recently (june 15) entered very select few theaters in the U.S.
When I looked for show times in my area the only showing was in a theater 25 miles away...
Honestly I think this movie would have done better in general if they actually advertised it.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 29, 2007)

The movie sucked so hard my balls entered my asshole.....


----------



## Snow (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah I downloaded it like 5 or 6 months ago and saw it was playing in theaters last week. I was confused.

It was hawt chicks fighting. Entertaining, but then again so are watching reality shows- but I'd NEVER pay to see those. I was never a fan of the game as far as learning character's and stuff goes-- but I'm glad I'm not cause it would have most-likely pissed me off.

Acting was bad, script was bad, Eric Roberts is the man, the chick that plays Kasumi is a butter-face. If you like hawt girls fighting in bikini's in a clearly exaggerated and fake tropical storm amongst bamboo funnels then this is the movie 4 u!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2007)

rough review.(originally posted in the Mizura fc)

DOA: DEAD OR ALIVE

Plot- Based on the popular videogame, a bunch of martial artists(mostly hot chicks) complete on an island for $10,000,000.

Review- I never really played the game, so I cant tell you if this film lived up to it or not. Like "Mortal Kombat" and "Street Fighter", I must review it as a film.....and not compare. 

It's a bad movie, but its also a lot of fun. I was very surprised how much I enjoyed it.

The movie is so predictable, corny, and cliched you almost think its a parody of a bad film. The dialogue(and acting) mostly sucks, the character development is surprisingly much worse, the movie almost drops half of them with no conclusion as well, and the fight scenes are questionable. I wont bother mentioning the plot holes...there are so many of them, anything that actually would make sense would feel out of place. 

On that, the fight scenes are on and off. At times, they are good fun. But other times, they look fake and overthetop via wirework(the Chinese will probably appreciate this film). Despite having no explicit nudity, there are alot of random "butt" and "breast" shots that will have fans chearing. And of course, there is the volleyball scene......

The director uses lots of style(overthetop) and some nice scenery(bit too CGI) and lots of energy. Despite feeling........cheezy, his direction works for the film.

The acting is one of the films weaknesses. Devon Aoki plays Kasumi.........The only movie I've liked her in is "Sin City", because all she has to do is stand there and look badass......she really just has this cold look about her, but her dialogue always ruins it. I also hear her game counterpart is nothing like how she is........odd casting. Tina Armstrong's actress is actually the best here, fitting into her role nicely. Christie is hot......her acting felt phony though. Helena is also hot, and has a Lacey Chabert type voice. Her acting mostly works. The actor who plays Hyabusa has probably one of the best fight scenes......but his acting is another matter. Eric Roberts simply bored me......should have casted David Carradine instead. Kevin Nash shows up as Tinas Dad and has fun with the role. Robin Shou(of Mortal Kombat) also has a cameo but was wasted. Come on! the man has so much personality! He needs a bigger role! The minor characters mostly suck. 

Violence: Cartoonish violence mostly......

Nudity: Lots of implicit shots and lots of female skin.......but nothing explicit.

Overall, I'm not sure how fans would like it.....but I enjoyed the film. it's so bad its good, and at least I was never bored....

5.5/10

Interesting Facts: The movie flopped like mad in the box-office.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 30, 2007)

I heard it sucked horribly not gonna see this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> lol, they had healthbars
> 
> The movie was alot of fun.



Holy shit... I want to see this. Health Bars?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm a big DOA fan.

Of course I expected the movie to turn out like the live action Street Fighter movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm a big DOA fan.
> 
> Of course I expected the movie to turn out like the live action Street Fighter movie.



At least there's ass to look at.


----------



## qball (Jul 1, 2007)

s0id3 said:


> Honestly I think this movie would have done better in general if they actually advertised it.



I think this is true of any movie, but thats just me.


----------



## Radharn (Jul 1, 2007)

Do we really need a review of this movie? The only reason for watching this is to see HOT CHICKS kick ass. Then again the only real kick-ass chick in the movie for me is Jaime Pressly. But still the movie is fun. 


*Spoiler*: _Jaime!!_


----------



## isanon (Jul 1, 2007)

uncanny_sama said:


> hers my review
> 
> 
> the *WORST *movie *EVER*


you fucking asshole now i have to watch it


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 2, 2007)

I thought this movie was scrapped


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 2, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm a big DOA fan.
> 
> Of course I expected the movie to turn out like the live action Street Fighter movie.



Oh and _how_ it did.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 2, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Oh and _how_ it did.



oh god don't remind me, I regreted renting the damn thing, in all the years I trained in Martial Arts I had alot of respect for Sean Claude Van Dame, after seeing that, I lost all respect for him


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 2, 2007)

This movie is basically glorified soft core pr0n.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 2, 2007)

I vomited after watching that film and i didn't eat anything that day.


----------



## Felt (Jul 4, 2007)

You should all go watch the real Dead or Alive film, it's Japanese and has nothing to do with the video game. It's a Takashi Miike film, so it's good.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 4, 2007)

This movie was wack. If you're into BDSM, then I guess you would like it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 4, 2007)

Chaos Hokage said:


> This movie was wack. If you're into BDSM, then I guess you would like it.



There's bondage in the film?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, it is right up there with Street Fighter in quality. The movie was lack luster and doesn't live up to the games. As a DOA fan it really let me down.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

this will be killer, especially with Kasumi in it.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 8, 2007)

i saw the movie a while ago. i never played the games or knew much about DOA, but the film was prett cool. then i found ou the movie is coming outthis year, so i dont know how i saw it so early, i thought it was old.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 8, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> I vomited after watching that film and i didn't eat anything that day.




can't blame you on that


----------



## Sparky1012 (Jul 8, 2007)

I wish I could have seen more of the guys fight. Those fights had a lot of potential, but ended up being wasted to advance the rounds more quickly. Overall, the DOA movie was a huge disappointment.


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Jul 9, 2007)

I was watching the movie skipping everything in hopes of seeing some good breatestes but, it was a failure oh well Jaime Pressly is hawt


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

okay so what i'm seeing here is that the movie sucked....amirite?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> okay so what i'm seeing here is that the movie sucked....amirite?



Is that sarcasm?....everyone knew this movie would suck since the first trailer, possibly earlier.


----------

